# carrier ac fan not working.



## AZheat (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a carrier heat pump model number 38byc042346. When I turn the ac on the outside fan does not come on. I can spin it and it will start to work, but the ac does not blow cold.....am thinking the compressor is not coming on. Also when I turn it to heat the fan does not come on either. Woulld that be a bad run capacitor? Thanks for what ever help you can give me.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 20, 2010)

Assuming your getting proper coil & contact voltage, it may be the capacitor that is bad.
If it is a combination capacitor then this might also explain why the compressor isn't running also.  They are relatively cheap (in comparison to a service call) so this would be your best bet in terms of DIY repair.  Take the capacitor to an electrical store and ask them for a like rated replacement.


----------



## budro (Aug 21, 2010)

kok328, you are the "the man". i have been following the electrical and hvac parts of this forum. i am an old electrician who has been going to hvac school for awhile. being an electrician is one thing, but being a service tech is an entirely different ball game. i have been learning about motors, capacitors, relays, and the such and have been enjoying the schooling immensely. your answers have always been right on target. out of 25,000 people in my hometown they are probably two people here that have the overall knowledge i have seen you display over and over again. my hat is off to you. one question though. would the above problem be a start capacitor? does a compressor have an internal start capacitor on it?  do some compressors have an internal start while others don't or do none have internal capacitors? thanks, buddy


----------



## kok328 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you that is quiet the complement but, as they say "_every once in a while a squirrel finds a nut_".
The problem AZheat's unit could be a capacitor problem and it could be something else or a combination of problems.  Only feedback from the poster let's me know if I accurately identified the source of the problem.  99% of the time I have no idea due to a lack of feedback or the fact that troubleshooting is so intimidating that they end up calling a service tech anyhow.  I've never seen or heard of a compressor with an internal capacitor.  How would you test and/or replace it?
Thanks again for the compliment.  I'm still learning as I go.


----------



## AZheat (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help......sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Yes, Kok328 Was right on......it was a capacitor that both started the fan and compressor. A $44 part. All is working fine now.


----------



## TLKuns (Aug 25, 2011)

KOK328 your suggestion was spot on correct.  It took longer to find the replacement capactior than it did to find the bad capacitor.  The part was just under $20 and it took no time at all to reinstall the new part.  Now the house is nice and cool again. Thanks for the good info.


----------



## redhdstepchile (Jun 2, 2013)

I just wanted to thank *kok328* for the great advice. You saved us a lot of money. Thanks also to DIY for this forum.


----------

